# Maverick 733



## fertpro (Dec 11, 2014)

I just got the maverick 733 for my birthday today. I'm going to smoke a pork loin tomorrow night for dinner and am excited to use it! I just have 1 question about it. I understand how to use the 2 probes to measure 1 meat and the temperature of the smoker, maybe I am understanding the wording on packaging wrong. It says monitor 1 meat and 1 BBQ OR 2 meats and 2 BBQ. How would you monitor 2 meats and 2 BBQ with only 2 probes?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2014)

thinking they mean one way or the other...  2 meats..  OR   2 BBQ's


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah , to do that you'll need one more of each of your probes...i.e.- two meat probes  - or - two Smoker probes...

OR , you could order another entire set of Mav.733


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 11, 2014)

The 733 comes with two hybrid probes. So, they can be both meat, both smoker temps, or whatever... You can do the first half of your smoke using both as smoker temps and then about half way thru the smoke insert one in the meat


----------



## fertpro (Dec 12, 2014)

Are these usually pretty accurate? I didn't see any way to calibrate it in the directions?  I'm cooking a pork loin and after 1hoir and 45 minutes it's already hit 129 degrees. That just seems really fast for a pork loin


----------



## wolfman1955 (Dec 12, 2014)

How hot are your smoking and how big is the loin? Did you test your mav in boiling water? Just the tips of the probes never totaly submerse your probes.


----------



## fertpro (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking at the display it shows 230 degrees. According to the thermometer on the front of my smoker 250. About 5lb loin


----------



## fertpro (Dec 12, 2014)

And no I didn't test in boilin water since it said to not submerge.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fertpro said:


> And no I didn't test in boilin water since it said to not submerge.


To test your probes you just insert the tip into boiling water. It should read about 212 deg. depending on the altitude where you are at.
129 deg. for a 5# loin after 1 hour and 45 min. is not to much out of line for a 230 deg. cook chamber.
Is your BBQ probe on the rack near the meat?


----------



## fertpro (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes. It's right in front of the meat. I guess I've never watched the temperature actually rise while cooking before since I've never had a maverick before so I had no idea how fast it would get to that temp. I'll test them tonight when I'm all done.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fertpro said:


> Yes. It's right in front of the meat. I guess I've never watched the temperature actually rise while cooking before since I've never had a maverick before so I had no idea how fast it would get to that temp. I'll test them tonight when I'm all done.


When cooking at 220 or 230 deg. the IT of the meat will rise fairly quickly at first and then the closer the IT gets to the cook chamber temp. the more it seems slow down.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## geerock (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't know what type of smoker you use but the factory dial therms on most are usually not very accurate.  The Mav tends to be very close.  Do the boil / ice water test and you'll know.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Loins and Tender Loins do go very quick...  this is why they work good for after work smokes.... what IT did you take it to ??


----------



## fertpro (Dec 12, 2014)

I replaced the factory dial thermometer when I was putting it together. It was pretty close. I took it to 147 internal. I think it was a little dry but had excellent flavor. I've done better work in the past. Lol!i still need to do the boil test.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 13, 2014)

Next time only go to 130-135 for the loin. Allow to rest for 15-30min before slicing. You will have a lot more moisture. 

After you donthe boil test you will have a better temp guide.

But on the serious side.........

:th_nopicsye3:

We like to drool over other peoples cooks.......


----------



## fertpro (Dec 14, 2014)

No time for pics! It was gone to fast! My one probe was right at 212 and the other was at 210 in boiling water. I let it rest for half an hour then sliced it.


----------



## remmy700p (Dec 14, 2014)

A small (< 5lb) pork loin is _lean_ and will come to temp quite quickly. Your pit temps and protein size are about right for a 1.5-2.0hr cook time.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 15, 2014)

Fertpro said:


> I just got the maverick 733 for my birthday today. I'm going to smoke a pork loin tomorrow night for dinner and am excited to use it! I just have 1 question about it. I understand how to use the 2 probes to measure 1 meat and the temperature of the smoker, maybe I am understanding the wording on packaging wrong. It says monitor 1 meat and 1 BBQ OR 2 meats and 2 BBQ. How would you monitor 2 meats and 2 BBQ with only 2 probes?


For mine, the meat probe goes into the meat and the BBQ is for the inside smoker temp. You can see the probe ports are numbers and correspond to the screen numbers. The probes themselves are interchangeable. For me, I take the one with the most discolored cord and use it for the BBQ. The meat probe isn't used as much because when I cook ribs I don't plug it in.

Like others have said it's of paramount importance to calibrate the probes so that you know for sure they're accurate. An accurate probe is the difference between great Q and a disaster--either over or undercooked.

Oh yeah, I take the Barbecue (as it says on the display) probe and use the provided metal clip to attach it just about the rack. Have had zero problems with inaccurate smoker temp readings.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 15, 2014)

Fertpro said:


> And no I didn't test in boilin water since it said to not submerge.


You don' want to submerge the part where the cords are crimped to the probe but that still gives you plenty of probe to stick under water. I also do the ice water test where you mix ice and water and let it settle together and then submerge both probes there to see if they're also accurate with freezing temps. Yeah, you'll never use it that way but it's good to check the accuracy at both ends of the temp range. I trust my ET-733 temp display while I only use the MES 30 control panel display as an inaccurate reference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2014)

I just ordered another ET-732, because I haven't seen what makes a 733 worth more than a 732.

I ordered a colored one, so I can tell it apart from my 4 year old white one.

Also having both being 732s, the probes will all be interchangeable.

Bear


----------



## 801driver (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone know the difference between the 732 and the 733 other than the color?


----------



## daricksta (Dec 27, 2014)

801Driver said:


> Anyone know the difference between the 732 and the 733 other than the color?


The 733 is a redesign of the 732: larger display screen and some new features, including increased remote monitoring distance. They both come in the same colors. I chose to buy the 733 because of some new features but many people here swear by the 732. It's personal preference.


----------



## geerock (Dec 27, 2014)

The hybrid probes are the big difference.  A couple of extra programming features also.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.  I have an older dual ET-7 the display receiver is getting harder to keep linked even for a short distance, time for a replacement.  It sounds like the 733 will be the best choice.


----------



## wade (Dec 28, 2014)

I have both the ET-732s and 733s and they both do a great job. To be honest I use the 732s more as the interface is less cluttered however the 733s have the benefit of the dual purpose probes. Either should work well for you but as the prices are getting closer together the 733 would certainly be a good option.


----------



## tmac5454 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's a question for all the Maverick owners. I have the 733 and I'm testing temperature on my smoker, trying to fine what setting burns what temp.

I have both probes on the same rack, one towards the back and one towards the door.

My temp readouts differ anywhere from 7-20 degrees. Example pic:







After reading this thread, I'm going to run the water test later but was wondering if ths is common?


----------



## daricksta (Dec 29, 2014)

tmac5454 said:


> Here's a question for all the Maverick owners. I have the 733 and I'm testing temperature on my smoker, trying to fine what setting burns what temp.
> 
> I have both probes on the same rack, one towards the back and one towards the door.
> 
> ...


Exactly where inside the smoker did you place the probes? I understand that all MES models (not sure about the latest Bluetooth generation) have a hot spot in the right rear corner. There might be a least one "cold" spot as well. I think it does get hotter in the back than towards the door so depending on the exact placement of the probes, they might accurately be displaying the temp differences. This is why it's recommended you experiment with probe placement (which I haven't) to find out where you'll get the most consistently accurate results.

And yes, do the boiling water test.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2014)

tmac5454 said:


> Here's a question for all the Maverick owners. I have the 733 and I'm testing temperature on my smoker, trying to fine what setting burns what temp.
> 
> I have both probes on the same rack, one towards the back and one towards the door.
> 
> ...


7 to 20 degrees different from front to back.

Not bad.

Now try that same test in your kitchen oven & report back to us.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2014)

tmac5454 said:


> Here's a question for all the Maverick owners. I have the 733 and I'm testing temperature on my smoker, trying to fine what setting burns what temp.
> 
> I have both probes on the same rack, one towards the back and one towards the door.
> 
> ...



Tmac...  It will also help to know what type/brand of smoker you are doing these test in ??


----------



## krubby (Jan 1, 2015)

I have had a very like question.  I own a WSM (22.5") and the maverick 733.  I have done the boiling water test 2-3 times, always end up right in the 211-212 range, with maybe a 1-2 degree difference between both probes.  Also I tried a hot cup of liquid (not boiling) just to see how close, was within the same range.

BUT when I place them on my smoker, even when the probes are basically almost exactly right next to each other, I will end up with a 6-10 degree difference.  Not spaced far apart, literally 1/8" or closer to each other.

thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2015)

KRubby said:


> I have had a very like question.  I own a WSM (22.5") and the maverick 733.  I have done the boiling water test 2-3 times, always end up right in the 211-212 range, with maybe a 1-2 degree difference between both probes.  Also I tried a hot cup of liquid (not boiling) just to see how close, was within the same range.
> 
> BUT when I place them on my smoker, even when the probes are basically almost exactly right next to each other, I will end up with a 6-10 degree difference.  Not spaced far apart, literally 1/8" or closer to each other.
> 
> thoughts?


Could be a lot of minor things that could cause them to be 6° to 10° different. That's not enough to worry about.

Bear


----------



## krubby (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Could be a lot of minor things that could cause them to be 6° to 10° different. That's not enough to worry about.
> 
> Bear


cool.  I was not so much worried as I was curious (which I am about everything by my nature).  since they were so close at lower temps I just didn't know if something at higher temps tend to cause the differences. Or maybe I just have circulating air that is that different.  who knows.

I'm doing Jeff's Asian Spare Ribs from his book today, I'll test it out again then


----------



## daricksta (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm a lazy smoker so I typically place the probes of my ET-733 in the same spots, especially the Barbecue probe. I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and I know about hot spots and temp variations but never fully tested them out. This year I plan to move that probe around to different spots since I think I've been shooting myself in the foot when smoking briskets and pork ribs and not taking into account that I should be moving the meat around to make sure it cooks evenly and perhaps more quickly.


----------



## kentuckycal (Jan 3, 2015)

My mother in law got me a 733 for Christmas and I used it to smoke a pork butt a day or two later.  The 733 worked great and I pulled the butt at 208 IT and it was absolutely perfect... best one I've ever done.  So after one use I'm really happy with the 733...hopefully this is the start of a trend.

Also, I have an MES 30" (2nd gen) and I've seen a lot of complaining about the accuracy of the internal thermometer for these... but the ambient probe (which I tested in boiling water and got a reading of 211, which is just about right I think given my elevation) was within 5 degrees F of the smoker's digital readout every time I went out to look at it, so at least my smoker seems to have an accurate internal thermo.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 3, 2015)

KentuckyCal said:


> My mother in law got me a 733 for Christmas and I used it to smoke a pork butt a day or two later.  The 733 worked great and I pulled the butt at 208 IT and it was absolutely perfect... best one I've ever done.  So after one use I'm really happy with the 733...hopefully this is the start of a trend.
> 
> Also, I have an MES 30" (2nd gen) and I've seen a lot of complaining about the accuracy of the internal thermometer for these... but the ambient probe (which I tested in boiling water and got a reading of 211, which is just about right I think given my elevation) was within 5 degrees F of the smoker's digital readout every time I went out to look at it, so at least my smoker seems to have an accurate internal thermo.


KC, you've proven my point about the MES 30 in general and the MES 30 Gen 2 in particular. The majority of these units work fine and the owners are very happy with them. I've got the Gen 1 and have had great fun and success with it--and no mods.

I really like the 733 but my only quibble is that when I change my programmed settings I have to do with the owners manual open in front of me because I keep forgetting the proper procedure. But that's minor stuff because, like you, I've never over or undercooked anything since I began using it.


----------



## kentuckycal (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah, I've done about a dozen smokes on the MES 30 2nd gen and had no problems at all with it.  I realize it has a bad rep around these parts but so far I haven't had any issues.

I hear you on the programming.  I got pretty frustrated trying to figure it out till I grabbed the manual and programmed it with manual in-hand.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 3, 2015)

I contacted Maverick about it and suggested they should make the next generation ET more user friendly in that regard. We'll see what they do.

Thank you, though, for letting me know I'm not the only one sitting around looking at the manual as I change the settings.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2015)

I rest my case for why I got a 2nd ET-732 instead of a 733.

Bear


----------



## krubby (Jan 4, 2015)

It is a great device but I do find myself hoping I press just the right things in the right order.  I have been able to switch from BBQ to Food and back and pregrame the temp ranges I want.  I guess that is a success.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I just ordered another ET-732, because I haven't seen what makes a 733 worth more than a 732.
> 
> I ordered a colored one, so I can tell it apart from my 4 year old white one.
> 
> ...



and thanks for your business!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 4, 2015)

So just throwing this out there. I have 3 of the 732 models (1 has been sent back due to losing the signal often). So with having multiple sets of probes I have experimented a bit with them. I have actually run with 2 meat probes with one unit and the normal set up on the other with no issues. Has anyone else tried the same with the 732 and what did you find out?

So for me it is a difference of screen size and preprogrammed temps. So not really worth the money, unless I am missing something.


----------



## tmac5454 (Jan 4, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Tmac...  It will also help to know what type/brand of smoker you are doing these test in ??



Sorry - life took me away from posting lately. I'm running the Analog MES 30. Ran the hot water test this week and got the same readout (212) so I'm not too concerned. On the third smoke of the weekend and things are going well


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2015)

jarjarchef said:


> So just throwing this out there. I have 3 of the 732 models (1 has been sent back due to losing the signal often). So with having multiple sets of probes I have experimented a bit with them. I have actually run with 2 meat probes with one unit and the normal set up on the other with no issues. Has anyone else tried the same with the 732 and what did you find out?
> 
> So for me it is a difference of screen size and preprogrammed temps. So not really worth the money, unless I am missing something.


Exactly!

I don't set bells & whistles, and if I want to I can put meat probes in both of my plugs in my 732, so whatever you're missing, I'm missing it too.

So now I have two 732s, and I can have 4 meat probes going or 4 smoker probes, or anything in between.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I rest my case for why I got a 2nd ET-732 instead of a 733.
> 
> Bear


How is the programming different on the 732?


----------



## daricksta (Jan 5, 2015)

KRubby said:


> It is a great device but I do find myself hoping I press just the right things in the right order.  I have been able to switch from BBQ to Food and back and pregrame the temp ranges I want.  I guess that is a success.


That's the most frustrating thing about the 733; you have to press the right buttons in the right order in the right amount of time or you're locked out of changes and have to start over again. I'm always forgetting the sequence so whenever I make changes the manual needs to be open in front of me so I can follow the steps. _But_, once you've completed your changes and have them set, the 733 comes into its own with the larger LCD display screens and the greater monitoring distance than the 732.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> How is the programming different on the 732?





daRicksta said:


> That's the most frustrating thing about the 733; you have to press the right buttons in the right order in the right amount of time or you're locked out of changes and have to start over again. I'm always forgetting the sequence so whenever I make changes the manual needs to be open in front of me so I can follow the steps. _But_, once you've completed your changes and have them set, the 733 comes into its own with the larger LCD display screens and the greater monitoring distance than the 732.


I don't know all the setting problems with the 733 that the 732 doesn't have, but you kinda answered at least part of your question.

I don't have to push any buttons in any order on my 732. I just turn on the receiver. Then turn on the transmitter. DONE  That's the way I like it.

Bears don't like fancy schmancy crap. All I want is the current temp.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know all the setting problems with the 733 that the 732 doesn't have, but you kinda answered at least part of your question.
> 
> I don't have to push any buttons in any order on my 732. I just turn on the receiver. Then turn on the transmitter. DONE  That's the way I like it.
> 
> ...


I consider the 733 a challenge--a frustrating one but a challenge. It's worth it to me to get the thing programmed how I want with each smoke. I like to program mine because I use the low, high, and target temp audible alerts all the time. It enables me to stay on top of what's going on without having to keep the receiver in front of me at all times. However, I frequently advise newbies that the 733 works great without being programmed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I consider the 733 a challenge--a frustrating one but a challenge. It's worth it to me to get the thing programmed how I want with each smoke. I like to program mine because I use the low, high, and target temp audible alerts all the time. It enables me to stay on top of what's going on without having to keep the receiver in front of me at all times. However, I frequently advise newbies that the 733 works great without being programmed.


LOL----I don't need any more of that crap!!!

I got my hands full with my Direct TV HD DVR and my Genie.

No more programming needed or wanted at the Bear Cave!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----I don't need any more of that crap!!!
> 
> I got my hands full with my Direct TV HD DVR and my Genie.
> 
> ...


OK--_now_ you went_ too_ far! You picked a wound which will not heal. I've been nagging the wife for over a year for us to upgrade to the Directv Genie HD DVR but she replies with little nonsensical replies like "We can't afford it now because we just bought a car". Women just don't know how to prioritize when it comes to man caves, especially the Rick Cave.

Doesn't she understand that when Directv runs those free HD HBO/SHO/STARZ weekends I could record all those HD movies and shows for _free_? How can you be against free?????????


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> OK--_now_ you went_ too_ far! You picked a wound which will not heal. I've been nagging the wife for over a year for us to upgrade to the Directv Genie HD DVR but she replies with little nonsensical replies like "We can't afford it now because we just bought a car". Women just don't know how to prioritize when it comes to man caves, especially the Rick Cave.
> 
> Doesn't she understand that when Directv runs those free HD HBO/SHO/STARZ weekends I could record all those HD movies and shows for _free_? How can you be against free?????????


LOL---My wife laughs, because I record movies for us to watch in the evening, and I record a lot of stuff on cannel 538 for myself!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---My wife laughs, because I record movies for us to watch in the evening, and I record a lot of stuff on cannel 538 for myself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We used to have the Starz/Encore package. I'm also a big fan of westerns; you and I could converse for hours and megabytes over them.


----------



## krubby (Jan 6, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> OK--_now_ you went_ too_ far! You picked a wound which will not heal. I've been nagging the wife for over a year for us to upgrade to the Directv Genie HD DVR but she replies with little nonsensical replies like "We can't afford it now because we just bought a car". Women just don't know how to prioritize when it comes to man caves, especially the Rick Cave.
> 
> Doesn't she understand that when Directv runs those free HD HBO/SHO/STARZ weekends I could record all those HD movies and shows for _free_? How can you be against free?????????


heads up - one of those free weekends are coming up this weekend


----------



## daricksta (Jan 6, 2015)

KRubby said:


> heads up - one of those free weekends are coming up this weekend


Thanks, KRubby! Just saw the message last night. Now all I gotta do is remember to check those channels and record what looks good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks, KRubby! Just saw the message last night. Now all I gotta do is remember to check those channels and record what looks good.


LOL----I remember years ago, I only recorded a couple because I figured you had to watch them during the 3 day free trial.

I couldn't believe you could record as many as you want in the 3 days, and watch them after the trial was over!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----I remember years ago, I only recorded a couple because I figured you had to watch them during the 3 day free trial.
> 
> I couldn't believe you could record as many as you want in the 3 days, and watch them after the trial was over!!
> 
> Bear









 But who cares? I once ordered a PPV movie on Directv. I thought I'd have it on the DVR forever but it was auto-deleted after a month or so. That peeved me quite a bit because I've still never read anywhere on Directv that PPV movies can't be saved long term.


----------



## joopster (Jan 6, 2015)

I have not had good luck with therms lately.  I need to try and calibrate my iGrills and make sure they are good.  I also bought the Maverick 733....it seems like I get erroneous readings at times with every probe I use.  Maybe I need to quit starting out with probe in meat.  That really shouldn't matter though right?


----------



## daricksta (Jan 6, 2015)

Joopster said:


> I have not had good luck with therms lately.  I need to try and calibrate my iGrills and make sure they are good.  I also bought the Maverick 733....it seems like I get erroneous readings at times with every probe I use.  Maybe I need to quit starting out with probe in meat.  That really shouldn't matter though right?


How do you know the readings are erroneous? What are you doing to double check the ET-733? Do you have an accurate, instant read therm? I've got the ET-733 and also have a couple of extremely accurate instant read therms that I use if I question the readings. Both Maverick probes have been calibrated and I also insert the Food therm into the meat after placing it in the smoker. I typically place the meat on the second rack of my MES 30 and insert it on the right side, which I'm told is a hot spot in the MES. Still, I trust the readings on the Maverick.


----------



## joopster (Jan 6, 2015)

I have saw rapid rise in temps and then reinserted the probe only to see it drop 20 degrees.

I don't have an instant read....I hate to buy another damn thermometer.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 6, 2015)

We primarily use our instant read therms in the kitchen (I bought one kind and bought another kind for my wife) and we swear by them. Takes all the guesswork out of if the food's done or not. But I noticed that with ground meats, some roasts, and whole chickens/turkeys the temp can drop when you insert the probe in a particular area. It could be that the meat is cooler in that spot than in another one, or perhaps the meat isn't as compacted as in another spot so the therm is being inserted into a gap, causing the temp reading to fall. I've seen this happen many times; when  it does I just search for a spot to reinsert the probe where it gets an accurate reading and I always find one.

Here's the importance of a good instant read thermocouple therm: For Christmas dinner I cooked a boneless ribeye roast, using a single probe therm that I used to use for my smoker. I was looking for an IT of 125° so I could pull the roast out and the carryover would take it up to 135° (according to the recipe). The therm showed 125° but when I checked it with my CDN knockoff of a ThermoWorks Thermapen (I've already calibrated the CDN) the IT was at 135°--a whole 10 degrees warmer. I took the roast out of the oven and let it rest. After making the first knife cut I saw that it had been cooked perfectly--I lucked out. But had I trusted the first therm, which was a Taylor under the Food Network nameplate, the roast would have been overcooked.

I also have a Maverick Laser Surface Read Therm Gun to check the temp inside my Weber charcoal grill and inside our kitchen oven. You don't need that but you should consider an instant read therm. I bought my wife a ThermoWorks ThermoPop for $25--but you can find them on sale sometimes. Their Thermapens are extremely popular but you can buy cheaper knockoffs made by CDN, Thermowand, and others. Only ThermoWorks manufactures their therms in England; all the others are made in China. I really like my CDN and my wife loves her purple ThermoPop.


----------



## dr k (Jan 7, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> We primarily use our instant read therms in the kitchen (I bought one kind and bought another kind for my wife) and we swear by them. Takes all the guesswork out of if the food's done or not. But I noticed that with ground meats, some roasts, and whole chickens/turkeys the temp can drop when you insert the probe in a particular area. It could be that the meat is cooler in that spot than in another one, or perhaps the meat isn't as compacted as in another spot so the therm is being inserted into a gap, causing the temp reading to fall. I've seen this happen many times; when  it does I just search for a spot to reinsert the probe where it gets an accurate reading and I always find one.
> 
> Here's the importance of a good instant read thermocouple therm: For Christmas dinner I cooked a boneless ribeye roast, using a single probe therm that I used to use for my smoker. I was looking for an IT of 125° so I could pull the roast out and the carryover would take it up to 135° (according to the recipe). The therm showed 125° but when I checked it with my CDN knockoff of a ThermoWorks Thermapen (I've already calibrated the CDN) the IT was at 135°--a whole 10 degrees warmer. I took the roast out of the oven and let it rest. After making the first knife cut I saw that it had been cooked perfectly--I lucked out. But had I trusted the first therm, which was a Taylor under the Food Network nameplate, the roast would have been overcooked.
> 
> I also have a Maverick Laser Surface Read Therm Gun to check the temp inside my Weber charcoal grill and inside our kitchen oven. You don't need that but you should consider an instant read therm. I bought my wife a ThermoWorks ThermoPop for $25--but you can find them on sale sometimes. Their Thermapens are extremely popular but you can buy cheaper knockoffs made by CDN, Thermowand, and others. Only ThermoWorks manufactures their therms in England; all the others are made in China. I really like my CDN and my wife loves her purple ThermoPop.


I got the Thermowand for Xmas that you mentioned in your last paragraph at this link       I like the magnetic back and lanyard hole.  Supposedly dishwasher safe to 150*F but will only be wiped clean.  Boil tested at 211*F at 735ft. and ice water tested at 32*F.  $24.99 for a 4 second read.  Works exactly like a Thermapen.  Just 1/3 the price.  I did a review on it comparing it to the Thermapen on the thread "another Thermapen Sale."

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I got the Thermowand for Xmas that you mentioned in your last paragraph at this link       I like the magnetic back and lanyard hole.  Supposedly dishwasher safe to 150*F but will only be wiped clean.  Boil tested at 211*F at 735ft. and ice water tested at 32*F.  $24.99 for a 4 second read.  Works exactly like a Thermapen.  Just 1/3 the price.  I did a review on it comparing it to the Thermapen on the thread "another Thermapen Sale."
> 
> -Kurt


I saw your review but it was after we'd bought our two therms. My CDN was $60 and I bought it at a BBQ class I attended last year. I don't know why the Thermowand is much cheaper than the CDN since they could both be made in the same Chinese factory. All ThermoWorks therms are made in England. ThermoWorks claims they use better components and everything which justifies the higher prices but still it makes you wonder.


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I saw your review but it was after we'd bought our two therms. My CDN was $60 and I bought it at a BBQ class I attended last year. I don't know why the Thermowand is much cheaper than the CDN since they could both be made in the same Chinese factory. All ThermoWorks therms are made in England. ThermoWorks claims they use better components and everything which justifies the higher prices but still it makes you wonder.


Component Design Northwest, Inc. in Portland, OR has good therms.  I have their DTP482 single cable/probe therm and it says made in China.  The show "How it's Made" on the Science Channel had an episode on manufacturing and calibrating the Thermapen.  That was a good show.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Component Design Northwest, Inc. in Portland, OR has good therms.  I have their DTP482 single cable/probe therm and it says made in China.  The show "How it's Made" on the Science Channel had an episode on manufacturing and calibrating the Thermapen.  That was a good show.


I'm going to see if I can watch that video online. Sounds fascinating.

Just did a search and unfortunately not there and I couldn't find it on You Tube. I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## kentuckycal (Jan 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know all the setting problems with the 733 that the 732 doesn't have, but you kinda answered at least part of your question.
> 
> I don't have to push any buttons in any order on my 732. I just turn on the receiver. Then turn on the transmitter. DONE  That's the way I like it.
> 
> ...


I hear you on this... the last time I smoked a butt I had guests over though so the audio alerts on the 733 when thresholds were exceeded was helpful and kept me from obsessively looking at the receiver and being rude.  But it's definitely too complex to program the 733, I think, and coming from me that's probably meaningful since I'm an IT guy (sys admin/SQL developer) by trade so I'm definitely not afraid to program stuff. :)

I also might get really used to it as I use it more though, so who knows.  These days stuff is supposed to be intuitive right out of the box though (think iPhone).


----------



## daricksta (Jan 15, 2015)

KentuckyCal said:


> I hear you on this... the last time I smoked a butt I had guests over though so the audio alerts on the 733 when thresholds were exceeded was helpful and kept me from obsessively looking at the receiver and being rude.  But it's definitely too complex to program the 733, I think, and coming from me that's probably meaningful since I'm an IT guy (sys admin/SQL developer) by trade so I'm definitely not afraid to program stuff. :)
> 
> I also might get really used to it as I use it more though, so who knows.  These days stuff is supposed to be intuitive right out of the box though (think iPhone).


You can use the 733 just like the 732. Turn on the receiver then turn on the transmitter, let 'em link and you're done. By default the Alarm is set to off. I choose to program my 733 because I'm geeky that way with a background in computer building and repair. I admit that the 733 is WAY too complex and a huge hassle if you miss your window to change a setting because you have to start over again and run through the menus.

And yes, the alarm notifications are a hassle for other people in the room, especially when the alarm goes off and I'm not in the room to quiet it. But I enjoy being notified when the temp drops swings above or below my set parameters. I'm glad I bought the 733.


----------



## brecque (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm new to smoking and have a MS 30" smoker and after reading this thread I realize I need a thermometer.  I hope this isn't a stupid question but the probe goes in the smoker and the receiver goes outside, right?  Does the cord (probe wire) fit thru the door seal ok or were do you run it through?  I haven't used my smoker yet,just checking things out before I do.


----------



## kentuckycal (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, correct.  I run the probe wire through the vent hole.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2015)

KentuckyCal said:


> Yes, correct.  I run the probe wire through the vent hole.










Bear


----------



## brecque (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, I'll order a thermometer today.


----------

